# How many of you decorate year-round?



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Do many of you have some level of Halloween decorations up year-round? Or, if not exactly Halloween-specific, do you gravitate towards darker/goth-ish interior design? 

I tend to have at least a couple fake pumpkins and skulls laying around all year; but I'd also love it if I could find some sophisticated, adult, Halloween-reminiscent sheets/bedding/etc, that won't make my room look like it was made for a child... or conversely some sort of wannabe vampire groupie. I have a feeling I just might have to break down and make some myself.

But really, I guess I'm just curious about the other Halloween-lovers out there and their non-Holiday lifestyle... or if the majority of the focus off-season is on building props and the like in anticipation for October.

Cheers!


----------



## MRCHEDDAR (May 3, 2010)

Me, I have a lot of current Props in my home office... pieces & parts every were else I like to look at it planning always planning ...


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

hi hazellenore,i always have my 2 halloween tea-light holders out all year round...they get lit every nite...it feels halloween is everyday in my home....


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually, there are monsters decorating my home all year round inside. And right now I have 2 little busts of Frankenstein and the Wolf Man in one of the windows, to charm anyone walking by...I put those there in October and haven't moved them since. They are old-fashioned monsters and so in fairly good taste.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Ha, I really love this... a daily Halloween remembrance.



HALLOWEENTOWN3110 said:


> hi hazellenore,i always have my 2 halloween tea-light holders out all year round...they get lit every nite...it feels halloween is everyday in my home....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

My room could pass for a funeral parlor http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/garthgoyle-albums-room-decor.html

For bedding and accents, try either solid black or black with hints of red or white; Victorian or Asian designs are what I would generally recommend if you want to go dark but have it come off as refined at the same time.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks around.... goes in the basement and garage... 

Yes... but not by planning...


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Oooh thanks... some very nice bedding ideas.

And you have some fantastic items residing in your "funeral parlor"!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Does not putting away, count as decorating?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I have random Halloween stuff placed around the house.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

HazelLenore said:


> Oooh thanks... some very nice bedding ideas.
> 
> And you have some fantastic items residing in your "funeral parlor"!


You're welcome, and thank you, HazelLenore.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Garth..ya got a better pic of that cemetery pic?


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We always have black lights in our bedrooms and in the Living Room. Actually, they're great as ambient lighting while watching something scarey on TV. A few Halloween themed nick-nacks here & there, but that's about it. Hey, ya can't take this Halloween thing TOO seriously...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> Garth..ya got a better pic of that cemetery pic?


Sure, Scatterbrains. I do now...












Wolfman said:


> Hey, ya can't take this Halloween thing TOO seriously...


*Grumbles* You _do_ realize where you are posting this, don't you?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

There are always Halloween or Fall items out and about.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

have some framed vintage H'ween postcards on the wall I'm facing at my desk - a quick look and an instant Halloween fix, but the colors and designs are so great, it actually looks good year-round.


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

I think a good half of my style could be classified as "lazy chic"



Scatterbrains said:


> Does not putting away, count as decorating?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> Does not putting away, count as decorating?


If it does then yes, I decorate year round too!!

Let's see....I don't think this really counts but I've got this little guy staring at me right now. I got him on Woot:










We have several gargoyles too. My husband got one as a gift ages ago & then everyone decided he collected them & started giving him gargoyles. I don't really consider them Halloween decorations though.

I've got several carved gourds sitting around too:



















And this print stays up but once again, I don't think of it as a Halloween decoration. The gourds & print are all from Etsy.










I also have the OOAK dolls from Etsy that are hanging off lamps. They are definitely more Halloweeny that the other stuff & are far too cool to only see for one month a year:


----------



## HazelLenore (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy schmoley... these are fabulous. I'm especially loving that last creepy conjoined triple-head thinga-ma-doll



RCIAG said:


> If it does then yes, I decorate year round too!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> We have several gargoyles too. My husband got one as a gift ages ago & then everyone decided he collected them & started giving him gargoyles. I don't really consider them Halloween decorations though.


If he isn't really into gargoyles, I'll _gladly_ take them off of his and your hands

Neat items, RCIAG. Kind of a dumb name for the last two, but they themselves are great.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Loopy Boopy is the store name not the name of the dolls. 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/loopyboopy?ref=top_trail

I got the dolls before Halloween when she had more in her store that was a little less expensive. Right now all her listed dolls are pretty expensive but she does do layaway. She has prints of some dolls that are $30 or so. I check the store every month or so to see what she has. They're just as interesting in person too, especially the one with clothing. The little vampire doesn't have any cloth clothing, he's all clay or whatever.

I've become addicted to Etsy lately. I love that I look at that little vampire & can see finger prints in the clay. It's not like anything else anyone has which is kinda cool.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Looking back thru old pics of my house it used to be decorated in brite colors and was cheerful. Now it's dark and every piece of thrift store crap that strikes my fancy to use as a future halloween prop is hanging on the walls or placed around the room. I am not liking this at all but don't know how to fix it 
Geeze!....today I almost bought a Darwin statue of a monkey sitting on a stack of books looking at a skull....it would have sat on my mantel and tackied the place up even more...LOL!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Deadna said:


> Geeze!....today I almost bought a Darwin statue of a monkey sitting on a stack of books looking at a skull....it would have sat on my mantel and tackied the place up even more...LOL!


Even as you say that, I'm thinking how cool that would be in a mad scientist themed area or in a haunted library setup. lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Deadna said:


> Looking back thru old pics of my house it used to be decorated in brite colors and was cheerful. Now it's dark and every piece of thrift store crap that strikes my fancy to use as a future halloween prop is hanging on the walls or placed around the room. I am not liking this at all but don't know how to fix it


Watch a couple of episodes of Hoarders, it'll put you right in the mood to start cleaning out that stuff!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Even as you say that, I'm thinking how cool that would be in a mad scientist themed area or in a haunted library setup. lol


That's been eating at me all day too and next week is a half off sale so that monkey would only be $1.75. I just can't pass that up now can I...LOL!

RCIAG....I watch all those shows and am no where near that bad which is what keeps me going


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I keep 2 witches on my desk year round with 2 little tombstones my daughter made me and my Living Dead Dolls are always showcased in my curio cabinet.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> My room could pass for a funeral parlor http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/garthgoyle-albums-room-decor.html


OMG, we're living in the same house. My house looks like a Halloween museum. 

I love my dark/goth decor. Halloween just adds to the ambiance. Not the least of which is I'm running out of room to store my decorations.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

We finished our basement last year and it is Halloween themed, but in a subtle way--grey, black, orange, purple for colors--black, white, silver, pumpkins here and there, old silver stuff, a few ravens. I will post some pictures. 











sorry some of the pics are a little blurry. It came out pretty much the way I wanted and it is actually pretty easy to change out of Halloween mood since most of those things are easily removed--I just did a black and silver Xmas/New Years theme which worked really well with the grey and black basics.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Minshe said:


> sorry some of the pics are a little blurry. It came out pretty much the way I wanted and it is actually pretty easy to change out of Halloween mood since most of those things are easily removed--I just did a black and silver Xmas/New Years theme which worked really well with the grey and black basics.


I see only one picture, Minshe - of the bathroom setup; looks nice, though.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Garth--it shows attachments you have to click on to see the pictures--at least that is the way it shows up on my computer...not a computer whiz so maybe they are not showing up when others view the post.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Minshe said:


> Garth--it shows attachments you have to click on to see the pictures.


Enlightening... First thing that I attempted It says 'Invalid Attachment specified' for each of them.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Weird--it worked when I tried it--both when I posted it and when I looked at it after your post, but now I get that same message you are getting--I'll try again.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

Here are some more--maybe you can only do a few in a post?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Minshe; they are now showing. _Definitely_ to my liking


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Ooooh....Minshe! I looove those purple goblets! Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

My kitchen is Halloween year round. It works because my home is an old home and it just seems to fit. In fact, we are deciding the color we want to paint the kitchen based on my decorations that are out year round. Tin signs, bottles with labels, Halloween tea light candles, things of that sort.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

"How many of you decorate year-round?" Does it count if you don't get everything stored away? It's kind of hard to answer if you are working on items or themes during the year. Officially decorating, the answer for me would be not me. Sometimes my husband has a different take on it though.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Minshe, LOVING the decor, especially the bar. I have black glass goblets but I only have 8 and never put the out because I usually have over 30 adults. I like it with the clear glasses, though. Maybe I'll start putting them out. Now if I can keep the drunks from breaking them.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

At the actually party I go with plastic--much easier to clean up if things get a little "wild"!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scatterbrains said:


> Does not putting away, count as decorating?


I have things out 365 as well. That was the planned "storage". I will pull it back to the back yard come spring. It gets a little bit of a christmas makeover, but it would get in my way mowing too much.

Might let it be a trellis for pumpkins this year


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Are you Martha Stewart?! Because you sure are feng-shui. 



Minshe said:


> Here are some more--maybe you can only do a few in a post?
> 
> View attachment 150028
> View attachment 150029
> View attachment 150030


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cloak_Dagger said:


> Are you Martha Stewart?! Because you sure are feng-shui.


If so, she's in trouble with JCP's head honcho...


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a bad thing....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Scatterbrains said:


> Does not putting away, count as decorating?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Hey, ya can't take this Halloween thing TOO seriously...

*Grumbles* You _do_ realize where you are posting this, don't you?[/QUOTE]

No kidding! LOL!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My newest decoration features the life-casting of Vincent Price, made as he was making his last movie, it's done in resin. I have it in a wooden box with a window on one side (so he can "See") A black curtain hangs down so I can hide him if this creeps out some younger guests here, or just keep it down to make a show just around this item for all others ?
It is on top of my piano in the first room along with many other objects or a strange nature, mostly built by me.
This whole room is able to come alive for the entertainment of everyone, then we may spend sometimes 45 minutes or more in just this room.
When "Vincent" is complete, he will be adding to this movement feature of the room.
Here is a survey question for all of you,my wife and I disagree on this: When the piano plays by itself, wouldn't it be more scary if the keys are under the folding down access door? Then they know it was not their friend sitting in front of the piano that made this happen.
She thinks having the keys exposed allows people to mess with their friends by hitting a key or two at certain distracted moments.
The Son of a very famous and still living Rock& Roll musician was working in the house for us one Oct. he was playing this piano when he stopped, my Wife made it play from across the room, everyone kept a "straight-face" and he got scared! 
Our other employees in the room handled it great! "What? "You did that."
"No I didn't!"


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

You might want to also check out this thread I started a while back. Some great comments and pictures. We revive it periodically. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101058-halloween-room.html


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm fortunate to live with someone just as spooky, and we keep some subtle creepiness going year round...

















































funerary collectibles, vintage jack o lanterns, etc


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic items, Wrench. The first black magnet, with what looks like a corpse couple, is amazing - difficult to read the print, but does it say that it is from the Mütter Museum? "Isis Isis Ra Ra Ra!" is definitely an amusing one. Do the plants enjoy the view? And, how much catnip did kitty there get ahold of to make keeping both eyes open such a chore?


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitchen and downstairs bathroom are Halloween year round. The rest of the house has spooky bits and bobs here and there.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad (Feb 9, 2016)

lilibat said:


> Kitchen and downstairs bathroom are Halloween year round. The rest of the house has spooky bits and bobs here and there.
> 
> View attachment 275260
> View attachment 275261
> ...


Those black cats sure do coordinate with the Halloween decorations! HA! I wonder how many Halloween enthusiasts have a real black cat? My 13 year old passed away a year and a half ago but a year ago a new litter of kittens appeared in my yard-including a black kitty girl. All of my black cats were not intentional-just strays- always with cats/kittens of other colors. Best to keep them safe-many people are still superstitious and harm them. I'm big on animal protection.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice setup, lilibat. The nearly Gothic tracery above the sink is also a tremendous touch.


----------



## redd1981 (Sep 24, 2013)

This is the first year I havent gotten around taking my interior decorations down yet. I need to get on it before its too late. For me me it kind of takes the novelty out of the experience if you never have to wait to put them back up.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

IowaGuy said:


> I have random Halloween stuff placed around the house.


Same here for the most part. 

I've always been a horror fan so there's usually something horror related around which can spill into Halloween stuff.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome use of color, lilibat! Please share where you found all the halloween trappings for your bathroom, especially that toilet mat and seatcover!

Handsome kitties, too.

@Garthgoyle Thank you. It's a photo of Chang and Eng's body cast, indeed at the Mutter Museum in Philly. The coleus and flytrap are still acclimating to that sill - that's why they're a little runty right now


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I keep random Halloween decorations out year round inside the house. I set up the dining room table a month prior.
I was looking at it yesterday thinking of setting it up. I skipped last year cuz I was a lazy jackass, but wont be skipping
this year. I start putting outside stuff out at the end of August.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a Halloween-ish/darker/Gothic theme all the time. That is my choice for decor in the house. I just incorporate decorations within the 'Halloween' stuff for all of the other holidays!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Wrench said:


> Awesome use of color, lilibat! Please share where you found all the halloween trappings for your bathroom, especially that toilet mat and seatcover!
> 
> Handsome kitties, too.
> 
> @Garthgoyle Thank you. It's a photo of Chang and Eng's body cast, indeed at the Mutter Museum in Philly. The coleus and flytrap are still acclimating to that sill - that's why they're a little runty right now


The E of Bay for the most part.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Thought I would throw this thread out there, because it's spot on. Some great pictures in the mix.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/101058-halloween-room.html


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I totally do. It's like my room is a pumpkin patch. The walls and drapes are yellow. Brown bed sheets. Pumpkins and orange decor everywhere (mugs, pillows, candles, and even my air freshener). I also have a few Dia de los Muertos skulls around. Nearly all of the books on my shelf have to do with horror movies, which goes well with my Nightmare Before Christmas poster. Really, anything having to relate to Halloween and Horror fits perfectly in my room, haha. Now I'm trying to find some more gothic decor.


----------

